# Does anyone know about nutrient equivalencies?



## moonglowlady (Jun 14, 2007)

It occured to me that I am more likely to eat a couple of tomatoes a week.  I also like to snack on strips of colorful peppers. Red seems to be my particular favorite. I also regularly eat onions, garlic and cucumber strips.
I rarely go near fruit. It's too sweet for me.  There are definitely fruits that I like, but I really have to be in the mood.
So what might be the equivalencies of vit c and anti-oxidants in MY snacks compared to the "recommended" fruits?

Also, chips (which were definitely a favorite) are usually too crispy or something and I'm heading into cashews when I need a quick munch until the next meal. What's the word on nuts these days?

One more...
Is there any extra value in eating the skin of grilled fish?  I love that part.

I'm really curious, if anyone knows these things.
Thanks.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 14, 2007)

This is the link to the US Department of Agriculture's Nutrient database.  You can look up the nutrient content of thousands of foods.


----------



## redkitty (Jun 15, 2007)

And try this site, excellent information WHFoods: The World's Healthiest Foods


----------



## Caine (Jun 15, 2007)

There are no "recommended" fruits or vegetables, only recommended quantities. You are geting just as much vitamin C from the tomatoes and peppers as you would from, say an orange or a grapefruit. Well, maybe not a grapefruit, cuz they're so  darn BIG!

What I do recommend to all my clients is to eat the whole fruit or vegetable as opposed to drinking just the jucie, simply because juicing causes you to lose most of the fiber, while concentrating the sugar.


----------

